# Normal TSH but high antibodies?



## psychopika (Mar 1, 2015)

My TSH is 1.5

Anti-TPO is 115 [<5]

Anti-TG is 33 [<4]

I also have a small 4mm nodule. It's hypoechoic, has slight vascularity and slight microcalcifications.

Can this be Hashimoto's with normal thyroid function? One year ago my TSH was 4.06 and I was feeling like crap, but I didn't do the antibody test back then. I didn't take any medication and this year it's 1.5 went down by itself.

Can the antibodies be high because of the nodule (if it's cancer) or vice versa, the nodule be caused by high antibodies?

Thank you!


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

Did you get your FT3 or FT4 labs done? Your TSH looks pretty good. My endo is trying to get me donw to 1. My anitibodies are 550 (TPO) and 4 (Thyroglob). The T3 and T4 numbers would be an important factor in knowing what's going on.


----------



## psychopika (Mar 1, 2015)

FT4 is normal, right in the middle of the range.

The doc didnt order T3.


----------



## psychopika (Mar 1, 2015)

I should also mention I had an episode exactly one year ago with night sweats, intolerance to heat, hot flashes, extreme tiredness and brain fog. Also high blood pressure - in the 150-170 when I'm normally around 110. My eyes were closing with fatigue, couldn't focus, felt like I was under a glass dome. Very bizarre. It lasted 2-3 months

During it my TSH came 4.06, FT4 was normal and T3 was slighly lower than range. They didnt pursue this and told me I was fine. So I didn't do the antibodies back then. Now I'm thinking maybe it was related and I had a hypo episode.

Also in general I'm cold almost all the time, even when people around me are wearing short sleeves I sometimes need a sweater. My body basal temperature measured orally in the mornings (6am) is between 96.5 - 97.2.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm not a doc but I would wonder why your T3 was low with a TSH that high and a normal T4. It sounds like you might have issues with conversion which is quite normal for hypo. I would insist on the doc looking at your FT3. Also, on more current "ranges" 4.06 is high which is not good. You are not "fine" with those numbers. Are you seeing a GP or Endo? A good Endo would medicate you with a TSH that high. If you are having symptoms they usually want your TSH around 1.


----------



## psychopika (Mar 1, 2015)

My TSH was 4.06 one year ago. I did see an endo who sent me home, told me the numbers were and i quote 'absolutely normal'.

A few days ago my TSH was 1.5 though. I'm feeling fine, but I have the small nodule and high TPO Ab & Tg Ab.

With Hashimoto, does the TSH and hypothyroidism vary? Like you can get hypo episodes and go back to normal and get them again etc,? Because that's what seems to have happened to me.

I think I read somewhere that TPO Ab interfere with transformation of T4 into T3... is that right?


----------



## psychopika (Mar 1, 2015)

Well I'll answer my own question.

After talking to 2 endos, they both told me it's Hashimoto's and that fluctuations in TSH are typical and so are nodules. But mine has some suspicious features so I'll have to watch it every 6 months. It's still very small at 4mm so no FNA is needed yet.


----------

